# Fused Suit Bubbles



## casbroker (Feb 16, 2006)

I now know what everyone was talking about when referring to the "bubbles" that appear on fused suits. This morning on my walk into work I noticed these bubbles and tried to brush them out but to no avail. Any suggestions on what to do to remove these? Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Get a new suit?






"History will be kind to me for I intend to write it"

Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## casbroker (Feb 16, 2006)

That is what I was afraid of.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by johnnyblazini_
> 
> Get a new suit?


Yes, and make it canvassed!

Oh, and also, for your other fused jackets:
1) You may want to search for a better dry cleaner
2) Achtung with the steam. Don't apply it on the chest area. Limit yourself to the back and sleeves. Steam is only needed in those areas, anyway.

If you really LOVE your damaged jacket, you could try taking it to a good tailor and have them rebuild it with canvas, provided you want to put up very good money towards this end.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Putting a canvas in will do nothing to help the problem of the underlying canvas which still can and will bubble.


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a J Press sportcoat-great cut and fabric,which unfortunately has bubbled.Definitely fused,but I wear it to knock around.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> Putting a canvas in will do nothing to help the problem of the underlying canvas which still can and will bubble.


I guess I didn't make myself clear: what I mean is completely tearing the jacket apart, defusing it and then basting its shell to canvas instead of the old fused lining.

Thus the big money 

I did this to an old jacket of mine and it worked fine.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Really, the tailor was able to tear out the fusing? 

Never would have thought that was possible.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> Really, the tailor was able to tear out the fusing?
> 
> Never would have thought that was possible.


Well, as far as I know, he explained that once he undid the whole thing, he had to apply a lot of steam up the lining side in order to "melt" the glue, until he was able to completely remove the fused lining. Then, once he had all the cloth pieces, he dry cleaned and brushed them before he was able to hand pick and stitch each one of them to previously cut new pieces of canvas.

He charged me dearly but I was not willing to throw away a practically brand new jacket which had cost me even more. Plus, the pants were perfect.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

This is why I avoid dry cleaners like the plague, not just for fused suits, but suits in general.

Doesn't a good airing, some steaming, and a good brushing suffice? Any spots can be treated with a damp cloth.

This has worked for me and I have had no bubbling in a number of Joe Banks signature suits.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Had never heard of a tailor doing that but it certainly argues for canvas in the first place 

Never just toss a jacket, be creative... after a moth attack on a cashmere Oxxford I found that it makes a wonderful $2000 dog bed:

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

That's rich..!

I wish I had a dog, I could make it a hugo boss bed...






"History will be kind to me for I intend to write it"

Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL!! Good one CarloFranco!


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt you demand a refund from the store?

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by CarloFranco_
> 
> Had never heard of a tailor doing that but it certainly argues for canvas in the first place
> 
> ...


lucky dog.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## William Westmancott (Nov 2, 2006)

*Often this can be repaired...*

A tailor could open the lining, steam the bubbled fusing from the reverse side, peel the offending area clear of fusable and cut it out. This cut out area can then be re-fused with a patch of new fusable interlining.

This in most cases will alleviate the problem without any great depreciation in the outwardly appearence of the jacket at a more reasonable cost than having a fused jacket canvassed properly.

William Westmancott
Savile Row, the way it should be.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

getting a tailor to rigorously press the suit may give you some relief , but not much.

if you have fused suit jackets in your wardrobe , fcs avoid the dry cleaners like the plague.

fusing is the mass production , perishable method of constructing a suit. they are not supposed to last .


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ,new member William Westmancott. Good to have another voice from the "Row".


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

casbroker said:


> I now know what everyone was talking about when referring to the "bubbles" that appear on fused suits. This morning on my walk into work I noticed these bubbles and tried to brush them out but to no avail. Any suggestions on what to do to remove these? Thanks for your help.


We need pics!


----------



## daddywarbucks (Sep 8, 2008)

casbroker said:


> I now know what everyone was talking about when referring to the "bubbles" that appear on fused suits. This morning on my walk into work I noticed these bubbles and tried to brush them out but to no avail. Any suggestions on what to do to remove these? Thanks for your help.


I had this happen to _one_ suit many years ago. I took it back to the store and they pressed it and the bubbles disappeared - but only temporarily. It was maddening because it was one of those rare inexpensive suits that was terrific in every other way.

However, it's never happened in the dozens of suits I bought since, most of which (except for one Oxford) doubtless were at least partially fused.


----------



## daddywarbucks (Sep 8, 2008)

Harrydog said:


> This is why I avoid dry cleaners like the plague, not just for fused suits, but suits in general.
> 
> Doesn't a good airing, some steaming, and a good brushing suffice? Any spots can be treated with a damp cloth.


No, it doesn't suffice. Dirt ground into the fibers shortens the life of the fabric.


----------

